

The Neuroscience Guide to Negotiations With Iran - hughpickens
http://www.theatlantic.com/international/archive/2014/01/the-neuroscience-guide-to-negotiations-with-iran/282963/

======
altero
Could we please drop this stuff from HN?

Iran is enriching uraniun because they have right to do so. They ratified
Nuclear Non-Proliferation Treaty which allows civil use of uraniun.

~~~
DanBC
One possible benefit to this discussion being on HN is that there are a number
of people who know that international law or who have expertise with the
science and can give reasoned discussion about the risks / rewards of Iran
having nuclear power.

Sadly, HN tends to handle politics threads like these poorly.

~~~
altero
I think benefits of electricity are obvious.

~~~
lnanek2
That doesn't really make any sense. The treaties to stop enriching uranium
always offer far more economically in return than a nation gets for doing the
actual enrichment. That's how everyone knows it is for weapons. If you would
earn $5 doing something yourself and someone offers you $10 not to do it, and
you refuse, then you are getting something other than the $5 for it. In this
case you are getting weapons production capability, which is why you were
offered the extra money not to do it in the first place.

~~~
altero
I think they have lot of dolars from oil, so perhaps money are not that
important. Perhaps they are just show strenght. Perhaps they do it just to
piss off US.

Still, enriching uranium for civil use is they right.

